# Speccie trading



## tech/a (14 December 2004)

For those interested Im playing around with speccies at this address-----saves time placing it here as well.
Nailed JRV but I didnt trade it 
AOE is now in the X hairs.


http://www.reefcap.com/ubb/Forum48/HTML/000024.html

Bit of fun.

tech


----------



## Porper (15 December 2004)

*Re: Speccie trading.*

Tech,

Had a very quick look at your link, very interesting thread there.By coincidence I have been watching NEO as well, obviously you will have sold out as it has gone down heavily from the 4.5c (I think you said).Has already had good potential oil and gas finds and has lots more drilling /prospecting to come, it will have numerous runs before next June that's for sure.I will have another look when I get back from the UK.

Money can definately be made trading penny shares in this manner, it can go wrong though, I picked VSG for the comp because they had recent good news and had always, for months bounced well off 2.9C, good time to buy ?, no, now broken through that support to 2.7c, so isn't 100%, but at the moment there seem to be a lot more big winners than small losers.I have not been investing long enough to test this method of trading over a long period of time, and it is very simplistic I know, but time will tell.


----------



## RichKid (19 December 2004)

*Re: Speccie trading.*

Ok, so AOE is next up Tech? 

I've had a quick look, downtrend broken, some support at 35c but fell to just above 30c momentarily. Volume is steady so no one is dumping it. Will it consolidate and range or what?? Any special reason you chose it? Previous valley was signalled by tapering volume (20c). I'll be watching it (especially the volume) as I don't know much about it. 35c was previous resistance so looks good....

Didn't notice AOE in that thread, I must have missed it but I'll probably just stick to this forum for now as I don't have much time at the moment (it's the silly season!! but it'll be all over in a week).


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2004)

*Re: Speccie trading.*

AOE is a good exmple of Fundamentals pointing to a better value stock(Or more appealing one) and price action yet to mirror that.

At this point Im not in AOE and glad Im not as Id be losing $$$s.

The question has been raised as to "WHEN" to take a trade that SHOWS some potential.

Thats on another thread here and Ill answer it there.

Not right away as the answer isnt a one liner.

Time is becoming a rare commodity.

Tech


----------



## Aussiejeff (21 December 2004)

*Re: Speccie trading.*

Hi Tech/A.

Any thoughts on MXL? ($0.088) Share price is near all time low with announced contractual prospects maybe looking significantly better in early 2005? Perhaps an "after Xmas special" to consider? I lost a small amount on this stock some months back when contracts fell through. But I think it might be a "sleeper" for now, so I'm holding off and watchlisted for now...

AJ


----------

